# Needy chihuahua



## lillly (Oct 19, 2009)

Ive recent bought a 5 month old chi..she seams happy but needs constant attention..even when she has gone for a walk she still seams anxious and restless...the only time she settles is when she has physical contact with me....I cuddle her etc..but i cant do this 24/7. Im beggining to think she is missing her friends...she lived with a boy and girl chi for 5 months until i bought her...I dont know weather to tell the women i bought her off..but i dont suppose she would know what to do or want to buy her back.... Im just beginning to feel very stressed as she seams so needy i cant keep up..


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im sure shes just feeling frightened as its a new place...she will soon be bouncing around


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

how long have you had her? It takes time for them to feel at home with new surroundings. have you tried leaving her alone for a few minutes and coming back so she knows you'll always be back?


----------



## lillly (Oct 19, 2009)

ill try this thanks... Im wondering if buying a 5 month old was a bad idea as she has always lived with other dogs.... Maybe a puppy puppy adjusts better to life as an only dog...
she has only been here 2 days but appears more stressed than when she first arrived...she is just wondering round in circles aimlessly with her head down..


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

maybe its separation anxiety? chis are true people-dogs and love company so she calms herself by being in contact with you.

a heat pad might help comfort her a bit.

It will take time for her to get used to things hun, try not to worry x x x


----------



## ladychichi (Oct 15, 2009)

Depending on how long you have had her, she could just be missing her other home/play mates. Moving home can be very stressful for a dog, pups get stressed and I should imagine older dogs even more so.

I think the best thing you can do is reassure her and and spend as much time with her as you can, try and have plenty of fun games with her too. Although, you wont want to pamper her too much... because then you could set yourself up for separation anxiety problems later on when you do need to leave her alone. Do you have a puppy pen or a crate? sometimes dogs like these as it helps them feel secure.


----------



## ButterLover (Oct 3, 2009)

Adopting a Chi, you need to get in a mind set of adopting a child XD I learned that the first day we got Butter. Every time we leave, he acts as if we're never coming back. Throws the awfullest fit..So we practiced a few times, leaving and coming back  Though it always helps to have a playmate, but two dogs may not be for you. Get some toys that he'll like. We filmed Butter on a day that we weren't home and he spent most of his time playing with his tiger squeeker and then sleeping. It'll take a while to adjust. I still am because he wants constant attention unless Littleman is up.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chi's are not independent like other breeds of dogs. They thrive on human attention and they become very bonded to their people. 

Have you tried increasing her confidence? Do some training with her - Chi's are VERY smart. Or take her to a puppy kindergarten class in your area for socialization and play. Clicker training is a very effective and fun way to train puppies. Confident puppies are usually not needy.

Also, make sure she is getting enough exercise. Play with her and wear her out. Take her for walks, throw a ball, get on the floor and interact with her.

I think this will all sort itself out over time and your reward will be a little being who loves and cherishes the ground you walk on. 

brodysmom


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

we're going through a version of this with madi - if she's not in the same room with us when we're home, she freaks out  I'm sure everyone is right, though - it'll just take time and her getting to realize that just because we're in the house doesn't mean we HAVE to be right beside her!


----------

